# Any Experience with Lazer Engravers?



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Lazer Engravers? I get a lot of people who want to have their names engraved on the pens that I make. I figure I would get a Lazer Engraver and do it myself rather than source it out. Problem is Lazer Engravers break the bank account many times over.
Is there an alternative engraving method that you woodworkers use?

Thanks,
Fishin Tails


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

waterslide decals or pay the $5ish to have them engraved


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tails...I use Phyllis at Deer Park Laser.. She is shut down now until Jan 7th.. Check her website after that day. She does great work at good prices...and it can all be done over the internet or by phone or by mail... She has the site pretty much closed right now but when she opens it up..all the info you need..prices..etc..are on the site..

Used her for several years for engraving pens I make for the Vets on the Good Ol Boys hunt..and on some pistol grips as well. She has done great work for me on wood, antler and brass cartridges...

http://www.deerparklaser.com/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

When I get things engraved, the cost is around $20 a pen. I usually don't spend the time for just a name. I have the setup costs when doing images and then mail times and postage ect.

I plan to go see Deer Park Laser next year. If she can do the rotary then that might be a nice option.

If you got just a name or line of text, then the waterslide is a very good option.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

bill said:


> When I get things engraved, the cost is around $20 a pen. I usually don't spend the time for just a name. I have the setup costs when doing images and then mail times and postage ect.
> 
> I plan to go see Deer Park Laser next year. If she can do the rotary then that might be a nice option.
> 
> If you got just a name or line of text, then the waterslide is a very good option.


Nope she ain't got the rotary but last time I was over there she was working to get set up with one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If she gets it, then that will be a big help

I would love to own one but..$$$ dang sure would be fun and just about everything would be engraved LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I use Stan at www.engravingcave.com

excellent prices, and quick turn around times.

and he does have a rotary attachment for his lathe.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I use Stan at www.engravingcave.com
> 
> excellent prices, and quick turn around times.
> 
> and he does have a rotary attachment for his lathe.


Stan is good. I didn't have his new url so he lost some business from me in the last month. The other one didn't have any information about the site move. A simple email to his old customers would have helped me.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Talk to the lady at:
Engraphics
902 S Friendswood Dr
Friendswood, TX 77546 
(281) 992-9273

Here is some of her work with wood.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> Stan is good. I didn't have his new url so he lost some business from me in the last month. The other one didn't have any information about the site move. A simple email to his old customers would have helped me.


yeah, or a simple redirect from his old site would help too.

he made the announcement on IAP.

he engraved another 100 pen order for me a month ago.


----------

